# Pompanoosuc Porridge Question



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

King Arthur sells a wonderful breakfast grain mixture called Pompanoosuc Porridge; it contains 3 ingredients:

Wheat Bulgur
Steel Cut Oats (Irish style oats)
Flaxseed

I intend to make my own mixture buy purchasing these ingredients separately. Two questions arise:

1. Can anyone recommend a good mailorder grain source here in the southeast?

2. To approximate KA's blend, can anyone recommend the proportion of each ingredient?

TIA


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

i don't know the mix amount but i do know where you can get your ingredients.

Bob's Red Mill

best of luck


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Scottish porridge (the original stuff) is just steel cut oatmeal (the Irish stuff is similar). I cook it with a little salt and then when cooked, add a shake of salt and a little top of the milk. No sugar, no honey, no fruit, no NUTTIN!


----------



## haggisman2000 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ishbel said:


> Scottish porridge (the original stuff) is just steel cut oatmeal (the Irish stuff is similar). I cook it with a little salt and then when cooked, add a shake of salt and a little top of the milk. No sugar, no honey, no fruit, no NUTTIN!


For traditional porridge, I use Bobs Red Mill Scottish porridge oats 3 parts water to one part oats. Bring water and a pinch of salt to boil, slowly add oats to boiling water stirring all the while. Take off the heat and cover. Ready in 3-4 mins .. Stir occasionally.

As Ishbel said, add a dribble of cold milk and a sprinkle of salt. Anything else kills the wonderful texture and flavour of the oats. Yummm!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Thanks for all the responses and yes, I make my own mixture now ad lib and it tastes just fine.  I really love eating steel cut oats for breakfast with some cinnamon, honey and half-and-half dairy.


----------



## kgmom (Feb 7, 2016)

Are you willing to share the proportions you use?  I'd love to give this a try.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

kgmom said:


> Are you willing to share the proportions you use? I'd love to give this a try.


You could ad lib the mixture even though I haven't made the mixture to this date. I truly enjoy the steel cut oats just by themselves. You could eyeball the amount of flax seeds to your oats ad lib.


----------

